# Milan - Real Madrid. GICC. 30 Luglio 2015, ore 14.00. Tv Premium.



## Tifo'o (16 Luglio 2015)

Seconda partita per il Milan della Guinness cup. Il Milan dovrà vedersela contro il Real Madrid giovedì 30 Luglio alle ore 14.00 (ore italiane). Ricordiamo che il gruppo è composto da Milan, Real ed Inter. Questa sarà la seconda ed ultima partita.

Dove vedere la partita in tv?

Sarà possibile vedere il match su Premium Sport

A seguire commenti e formazioni.


----------



## Dany20 (16 Luglio 2015)

Ripeteremo il miracolo dello scorso anno.


----------



## pazzomania (17 Luglio 2015)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Ripeteremo il miracolo dello scorso anno.



Le eccezioni, sono tali in quanto eccezioni.

Non ricapiterà


----------



## Renegade (17 Luglio 2015)

1-4

Suso Jesé Jesé Jesé ???


----------



## MissRossonera (17 Luglio 2015)

Siamo i più scarsi tra le tre squadre,poco ma sicuro. Ovviamente non vedrò niente,ma poi raccontatemi.


----------



## Louis Gara (26 Luglio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Seconda partita per il Milan della Guinness cup. Il Milan dovrà vedersela contro il Real Madrid giovedì 30 Luglio alle ore 14.00 (ore italiane). Ricordiamo che il gruppo è composto da Milan, Real ed Inter. Questa sarà la seconda ed ultima partita.
> 
> Dove vedere la partita in tv?
> 
> ...



up


----------



## DannySa (26 Luglio 2015)

Finisce Bella figura a 6 per loro.


----------



## Aragorn (26 Luglio 2015)

Partita il cui risultato mi interessa relativamente, fermo restando che evitare l'ennesima manita estiva sarebbe gradito.


----------



## Djici (26 Luglio 2015)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Ripeteremo il miracolo dello scorso anno.



Spero proprio di no.
Galliani e sopratutto Inzaghi hanno rotto le scatole per tutto l'anno con quella partita.


----------



## Tobi (26 Luglio 2015)

Curioso di vedere come Sinisa motiverà la squadra


----------



## S T B (26 Luglio 2015)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Curioso di vedere come Sinisa motiverà la squadra



se giochi contro il real c'è ben poco da motivare...


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Luglio 2015)

*Come riporta il Corriere dello Sport Abate salterà la sfida contro il Real Madrid, il giocatore non ha ancora recuperato dal problema alla caviglia.*


----------



## admin (29 Luglio 2015)

Speriamo di non fare una brutta figura. Che loro siano di un altro livello non è certo un mistero.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (29 Luglio 2015)

Nocerino potrà uccidere altra gente oppure è squalificato?


----------



## yohann (29 Luglio 2015)

Sapete se Ely è titolare ?


----------



## yohann (29 Luglio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Come riporta il Corriere dello Sport Abate salterà la sfida contro il Real Madrid, il giocatore non ha ancora recuperato dal problema alla caviglia.*



Questa è una grande notizia vedremo ancoro il nostro Calabrino


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Luglio 2015)

Secondo me perdiamo, ma non faremo una figuraccia...


----------



## admin (29 Luglio 2015)

*La probabile formazione 


Abbiati; De Sciglio, Alex, Rodrigo Ely, Antonelli; Poli, De Jong, Bertolacci; Suso; Cerci, Niang*


----------



## mefisto94 (29 Luglio 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Secondo me perdiamo, ma non faremo una figuraccia...



Anche secondo me. Mi aspetto un 2-1.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (29 Luglio 2015)

*Out Menez (affaticamente muscolare) e Bonaventura (contusione al ginocchio).*


----------



## S T B (29 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione
> 
> 
> Abbiati; De Sciglio, Alex, Rodrigo Ely, Antonelli; Poli, De Jong, Bertolacci; Suso; Cerci, Niang*



se nel primo tempo non ne prendiamo almeno 2 è un successo...


----------



## Jaqen (29 Luglio 2015)

Bisognerebbe provare Bertolacci al centro..


----------



## yohann (29 Luglio 2015)

Certo che Ely lo vede bene Sinisa, non sarei sorpreso se lo impegnasse anche nelle partite di campionato.


----------



## Doctore (29 Luglio 2015)

yohann ha scritto:


> Certo che Ely lo vede bene Sinisa, non sarei sorpreso se lo impegnasse anche nelle partite di campionato.



miha ha detto piu volte chi è in forma gioca.


----------



## dyablo65 (29 Luglio 2015)

madonna mia che schifo di formazione....

ma una punta seria no ?


----------



## Dany20 (29 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione
> 
> 
> Abbiati; De Sciglio, Alex, Rodrigo Ely, Antonelli; Poli, De Jong, Bertolacci; Suso; Cerci, Niang*


Speravo in Calabria. Contento per Ely. Vedo che ha molta fiducia Sinisa in lui.


----------



## uoteghein (30 Luglio 2015)

Formazione raccapricciante. Nomi da Sassuolo.


----------



## Chrissonero (30 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione
> 
> 
> Abbiati; De Sciglio, Alex, Rodrigo Ely, Antonelli; Poli, De Jong, Bertolacci; Suso; Cerci, Niang*





De jong e Poli ancora insieme a centrocampo..


----------



## Casnop (30 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione
> 
> 
> Abbiati; De Sciglio, Alex, Rodrigo Ely, Antonelli; Poli, De Jong, Bertolacci; Suso; Cerci, Niang*


Prove di difesa, con la linea difensiva ed il centrocampista di interdizione che, Mexes e nuovi acquisti a parte, inizieranno la stagione. Centrocampo ed attacco veri entrano nel secondo tempo. Non sarebbe male vedere Bertolacci al centro contro l'attacco più potente che ci sia in giro, o magari Mauri dopo: sono le valutazioni più importanti che Sinisa è chiamato a fare nelle prossime settimane, anche per decidere sul profilo del centrocampista d'agosto.


----------



## George Weah (30 Luglio 2015)

Mi aspetto un prestazione dignitosa. Speriamo di non fare brutte figure.


----------



## Lambro (30 Luglio 2015)

4-0 e tutti a casa


----------



## MissRossonera (30 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione
> 
> 
> Abbiati; De Sciglio, Alex, Rodrigo Ely, Antonelli; Poli, De Jong, Bertolacci; Suso; Cerci, Niang*



Mi piacerebbe che facessero almeno una prestazione dignitosa. Certo,però con sta formazione non c'è da essere proprio ottimisti...


----------



## Djici (30 Luglio 2015)

Se il Real gioca per davvero ne prendiamo tanti...


----------



## admin (30 Luglio 2015)

*La formazione ufficiale del Milan

(4-3-1-2): Lopez; De Sciglio, Alex, Ely, Antonelli; Poli, De Jong, Bertolacci; Suso; Niang, Cerci.

Panchina: Abbiati, Donnarumma, Gori, Mexes, Paletta, Zapata, Calabria, Mauri, Montolivo, Honda, Matri, Adriano, Bacca.*


----------



## il condor (30 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione ufficiale del Milan
> 
> (4-3-1-2): Lopez; De Sciglio, Alex, Ely, Antonelli; Poli, De Jong, Bertolacci; Suso; Niang, Cerci.
> 
> Panchina: Abbiati, Donnarumma, Gori, Mexes, Paletta, Zapata, Calabria, Mauri, Montolivo, Honda, Matri, Adriano, Bacca.*


 [MENTION=1945]il condor[/MENTION] ti è stato detto di evitare questi post. Al prossimo,verrai bannato.


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione ufficiale del Milan
> 
> (4-3-1-2): Lopez; De Sciglio, Alex, Ely, Antonelli; Poli, De Jong, Bertolacci; Suso; Niang, Cerci.
> 
> Panchina: Abbiati, Donnarumma, Gori, Mexes, Paletta, Zapata, Calabria, Mauri, Montolivo, Honda, Matri, Adriano, Bacca.*



Quella del Real invece
*Keylor; Danilo, Pepe, Varane, Arbeloa; Casemiro, Modric; Lucas Vázquez, Bale, Cristiano; e Benzema. *


----------



## corvorossonero (30 Luglio 2015)

mamma mia, solo la panchina del real è nettamente più forte della nostra rosa titolare... 

comunque a vedere le due formazioni non c'è partita, ma mi auguro di non subire una goleada, sarebbe bruttissimo come immagine.


----------



## angelo_o_diavolo (30 Luglio 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> mamma mia, solo la panchina del real è nettamente più forte della nostra rosa titolare...
> 
> comunque a vedere le due formazioni non c'è partita, *ma mi auguro di non subire una goleada*, sarebbe bruttissimo come immagine.



Mi spiace dirlo ma ne avremmo bisogno, per risvegliare qualche mummia in società.


----------



## J&B (30 Luglio 2015)

Cerci-Niang che razza di coppia è?


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Luglio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Quella del Real invece
> *Keylor; Danilo, Pepe, Varane, Arbeloa; Casemiro, Modric; Lucas Vázquez, Bale, Cristiano; e Benzema. *




Il risultato mi sembra scontato a vedere le formazioni, mi importa la prestazione.


----------



## Louis Gara (30 Luglio 2015)

Per il morale è molto importante non prendere una vagonata di gol


----------



## rossonero_nel_cuore (30 Luglio 2015)

angelo_o_diavolo ha scritto:


> Mi spiace dirlo ma ne avremmo bisogno, per risvegliare qualche mummia in società.



Quoto


----------



## Louis Gara (30 Luglio 2015)

Ma questa competizione è una specie di taroccata della Champions?  Sventolano anche il pallone rotondo a centrocampo come nella CL, forse per far contenti i cinesi


----------



## BossKilla7 (30 Luglio 2015)

Speriamo che questa partita faccia aprire gli occhi a quell'incompetente cravattaro che abbiamo in società


----------



## diavolo (30 Luglio 2015)

Antonelli quasi fa gol


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Luglio 2015)

E la mado Antonelli  .


----------



## Louis Gara (30 Luglio 2015)

Antonello in versione Roberto Carlos


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Luglio 2015)

comunque suso è forte.. poche balle ..


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Luglio 2015)

niang non vale NULLA


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Luglio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ma questa competizione è una specie di taroccata della Champions?  Sventolano anche il pallone rotondo a centrocampo come nella CL, forse per far contenti i cinesi



Aahahah
Magari il pallone al posto di Adidas..edidas

Mi ricordo Holly e Benji i nomi storpiati.. tipo Buffon veniva chiamato Buffetti


----------



## uoteghein (30 Luglio 2015)

Bene Niang e Suso in questo inizio. Niang vuole farmi cambiare idea


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Luglio 2015)

Antonelli sta asfaltando Danilo


----------



## corvorossonero (30 Luglio 2015)

me che si sono drogati???


----------



## yohann (30 Luglio 2015)

Cerci non è un giocatore di calcio.


----------



## uoteghein (30 Luglio 2015)

Suso che stoppa, si gira in un fazzoletto a fa tunnel a Casemiro. Prestiamolo mi raccomando eh..


----------



## diavolo (30 Luglio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> comunque suso è forte.. poche balle ..



Per questo lo regaleremo a Preziosi


----------



## pazzomania (30 Luglio 2015)

Vedo commenti estasiati  Purtroppo son in ufficio e non posso vederla.

Tranquilli, se non prendiamo qualcuno dietro e a centrocampo tornerete tutti ben presto a bestemmiare!

Non illudiamoci!!


----------



## uoteghein (30 Luglio 2015)

E, ribadisco, De Sciglio a dx é tutto fuorché scarso.
Nessuno entusiasta, ma il real con Bale Ronaldo Benzema Modric ha fatto zero azioni pericolose, noi 2 con niang cerci.
Qualcosa si intravede!


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Luglio 2015)

CERCI è veramente un ex giocatore


----------



## Jaqen (30 Luglio 2015)

Suso proprio un bidone eh...


----------



## Liuke (30 Luglio 2015)

secondo me galliani ha pagato il real per farci vincere e dire che siamo a psoto cosi.


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Luglio 2015)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Tranquilli, se non prendiamo qualcuno dietro e a centrocampo tornerete tutti ben presto a bestemmiare!
> Non illudiamoci!!



magari però lasciamo un attimo da parte il calciomercato


----------



## Jaqen (30 Luglio 2015)

Ma cosa fa Cerci...


----------



## Julian Ross (30 Luglio 2015)

Suso vale ben più di Bertolacci. 

20 mln sprecati, letteralmente.


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Luglio 2015)

Solo a me non dispiace Ely?


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Luglio 2015)

no ma raga ELY ?? che è ? hahah sta giocando benissimo


----------



## Louis Gara (30 Luglio 2015)

Ma questi del Real camminano? C'hanno na voglia...


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Luglio 2015)

Bertolacci sta palesemente pagando l'impatto della maglia non ne indovina una neanche per sbaglio


----------



## alcyppa (30 Luglio 2015)

bel passaggio di Bertolacci...


----------



## Doctore (30 Luglio 2015)

ma ely che esce in quel modo?!!!


----------



## uoteghein (30 Luglio 2015)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Solo a me non dispiace Ely?



Per ora niente male effettivamente.


----------



## Jaqen (30 Luglio 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> magari però lasciamo un attimo da parte il calciomercato



Si, hai ragione.
Cmq al di là di Ibra per me manca un difensore centrale tecnico, con la palla tra i piedi i nostri non sanno che fare... e si è visto


----------



## Jaqen (30 Luglio 2015)

Vediamo come riusciamo a difendere adesso


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Luglio 2015)

vedo una parvenza di movimenti anche difensivi o me li sono sognati ??


----------



## Louis Gara (30 Luglio 2015)

Ma cos'era quella cosa tutta di prima del Real?


----------



## rossonero_nel_cuore (30 Luglio 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Si, hai ragione.
> Cmq al di là di Ibra per me manca un difensore centrale tecnico, con la palla tra i piedi i nostri non sanno che fare... e si è visto



Avevamo il più forte del mondo e l'hanno svenduto al PSG...


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Luglio 2015)

Ely e Alex sono davanti nettamente a Mexes.


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Luglio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ma cos'era quella cosa tutta di prima del Real?



hahah spettacolo.. tecnicamente sono mostruosi


----------



## Louis Gara (30 Luglio 2015)

Bene Antonelli, Ely, Suso e De Jong come picchiatore, male De Jong come regista, Bertolacci e i due avanti che non hanno toccato palla


----------



## uoteghein (30 Luglio 2015)

Per me male Cerci e Bertolacci, inesistenti.


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Luglio 2015)

de scoglio mi sembra rintronato .. come fa a non capire quando lo lanciano ?


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Luglio 2015)

Stiamo giocando bene di squadra, peccato per i passaggi sbagliati.


----------



## Milanforever26 (30 Luglio 2015)

Un tempo Milan-Real era il top come match ma adesso credo ci vorranno un paio di sfidoni in Champions per farmi dimenticare pippo che ad ogni sconfitta ricordava quell'amichevole...


----------



## Louis Gara (30 Luglio 2015)

"De Jong è un regista con le sue caratteristiche"


----------



## Louis Gara (30 Luglio 2015)

Niang ha il sedere a pensilina come Clarenzio


----------



## yohann (30 Luglio 2015)

Tecnicamente siamo imbarazzanti.
Quanto è scarso Cerci?


----------



## Doctore (30 Luglio 2015)

che passaggio cr7


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Luglio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Niang ha il sedere a pensilina come Clarenzio



però ha l'intelligenza calcistica di una pietra ..


----------



## Louis Gara (30 Luglio 2015)

Lol CR7 ha scherzato Bertolacci


----------



## Jaqen (30 Luglio 2015)

Per me bene De Jong invece


----------



## Jaqen (30 Luglio 2015)

Grande Niang, era fallo di Pepe


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Luglio 2015)

si ma raga de sciglio non c'è di testa ...


----------



## Julian Ross (30 Luglio 2015)

Niang ha un potenziale mostruoso .

De Sciglio è imbarazzante.


----------



## Doctore (30 Luglio 2015)

Niang sarà la sorpresa quest anno...al momento bella partita


----------



## diavolo (30 Luglio 2015)

Niang


----------



## Liuke (30 Luglio 2015)

il nostro problema è che siamo scarsissimi tecnicamente...non puoi sperare di fare gioco con gente che ha delle zappe al posto dei piedi. detto ciò cerci e bertolacci aberranti


----------



## Kaw (30 Luglio 2015)

Ma era rigore?


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Luglio 2015)

ma che numero ha fatto niang ?? hahaha


----------



## Louis Gara (30 Luglio 2015)

Niang se non va in azione solitaria non può toccare un pallone... Cerci è già cotto, Bertolacci e De Jong sono inutili, Poli è come se non ci fosse. L'unico è Suso ma non mi sembra adatto a giocare in mezzo


----------



## _ET_ (30 Luglio 2015)

Ely sta facendo una partita grandiosa.speriamo riesca a fare il miracolo con de sciglio miha...bertolacci inesistente e niang futuro radioso


----------



## George Weah (30 Luglio 2015)

Io sono a lavoro. Suso come sta andando ragazzi?


----------



## Jaqen (30 Luglio 2015)

Poli per me sbaglia ogni movimento possibile.


----------



## yohann (30 Luglio 2015)

George Weah ha scritto:


> Io sono a lavoro. Suso come sta andando ragazzi?



Le sue solite gare tanto fumo poco arrosto...


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (30 Luglio 2015)

Bene Ely, Antonelli e Suso. Cerci inesistente fin'ora, cosi come Poli


----------



## Jaqen (30 Luglio 2015)

George Weah ha scritto:


> Io sono a lavoro. Suso come sta andando ragazzi?



Per me bene, sbaglia poco niente e fa cose intelligenti


----------



## BossKilla7 (30 Luglio 2015)

Bene de Jong, nel secondo tempo spero che non faccia entrare quello scandalo di Cessolivo


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Luglio 2015)

George Weah ha scritto:


> Io sono a lavoro. Suso come sta andando ragazzi?



molto bene e meglio di altri più pubblicizzati ..


----------



## Jaqen (30 Luglio 2015)

Necessitiamo assolutamente di un difensore che sappia fare un passaggio decente.


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Luglio 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Per me bene, sbaglia poco niente e fa cose intelligenti



anche per me .. non capisco cosa debba fare di piu.. sta giocando con un centrocampo di capre


----------



## George Weah (30 Luglio 2015)

Bene dai, sono contento!


----------



## Jaqen (30 Luglio 2015)

Che stop Ely


----------



## yohann (30 Luglio 2015)

Bene Suso?
Ci accontentiamo di un niente allora, nessuno sa interpretare il trequartista in questa rosa...

Bene Ely, Niang e basta.
Sono sconvolto da Cerci che bidone non ha neanche voglia di correre che vada a giocare in serie B..


----------



## admin (30 Luglio 2015)

*Milan - Real Madrid 0-0 fine pt*


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Luglio 2015)

No dai ragazzi io penso che Cerci lo faccia apposta per essere venduto.. non puoi sbagliare una cosa così..


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Luglio 2015)

Si parla di mancanza di fisicità..ma dov'è che manca sta fisicità. Fisicamente, anche se non siamo alti, siamo apposto. Quello che manca è la qualità.


----------



## diavolo (30 Luglio 2015)

Buon Milan


----------



## Schism75 (30 Luglio 2015)

Purtroppo mi auguro sempre la stessa cosa. Perdere e male. Perchè sennò rimaniamo così.


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Luglio 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Necessitiamo assolutamente di un difensore che sappia fare un passaggio decente.



Ely per me è bravo a fare questo, però non so se sia un giocatore.


----------



## Dexter (30 Luglio 2015)

De Sciglio sembra perennemente sotto metadone. Lo sguardo da cerbiatto che ha appena sentito lo sparo del fucile di un cacciatore...Ha il carattere di un barattolo di maionese.


----------



## Louis Gara (30 Luglio 2015)

Anche un cieco si accorgerebbe che questo centrocampo non serve a nulla, se non a fare un minimo di filtro. Ma non costruisce niente


----------



## Kaw (30 Luglio 2015)

Non male per ora...
A me Niang non è dispiaciuto, nemmeno Suso.
Su Ely non vorrei portare sfiga o essere avventato, ma mi sembra buono.
Male Cerci, Bertolacci non mi dice niente.


----------



## eldero (30 Luglio 2015)

Fin qui direi:

Bertolacci e Suso troppo timidi e poco nel vivo dell'azione
Rodrigo Ely sta facendo ancora una volta una grande partita con ottima personalità
Cerci fuori dal gioco
Niang sembra maturato molto a Genova, bene!
Antonelli tecnicamente non all'altezza


----------



## yohann (30 Luglio 2015)

Cmq il Real ne ha poca voglia...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (30 Luglio 2015)

La mano di Sinisa inizia a vedersi: personalità e ordine in campo. Molto bene.


----------



## yohann (30 Luglio 2015)

Dexter ha scritto:


> De Sciglio sembra perennemente sotto metadone. Lo sguardo da cerbiatto che ha appena sentito lo sparo del fucile di un cacciatore...Ha il carattere di un barattolo di maionese.



Quello l'abbiamo perso sembra una bambola...


----------



## J&B (30 Luglio 2015)

Bel Milan,Ely e Niang i migliori finora.


----------



## Dany20 (30 Luglio 2015)

Ely è davvero buono. Speriamo non si smentisca ma a me sta piacendo moltissimo. Bene Niang ma deve migliorare nei tiri. Bertolacci ancora inesistente. Idem Cerci. Suso non benissimo ma qualcosa ha fatto.


----------



## Dexter (30 Luglio 2015)

Bertolacci si sta costruendo una carriera su un bel gol fatto al Milan.


----------



## mistergao (30 Luglio 2015)

Leggendo i vostri commenti ho l'impressione che non stiamo sfigurando dinnanzi ad un avversario tutto sommato svogliato. Mi sbaglio?


----------



## Louis Gara (30 Luglio 2015)




----------



## corvorossonero (30 Luglio 2015)

mistergao ha scritto:


> Leggendo i vostri commenti ho l'impressione che non stiamo sfigurando dinnanzi ad un avversario tutto sommato svogliato. Mi sbaglio?



non sbagli 6 tiri noi, 1 loro.


----------



## TheZio (30 Luglio 2015)

Direi bene in generale per personalità, grinta, pressing alto ed alcune manovre di gioco. Dobbiamo migliorare la manovra corale in fase di attacco, non attacchiamo ancora in maniera fluida e con molti uomini.
Sui singoli bene Antonelli, Suso (fumoso ma almeno tenta giocate importanti e dribbling), Ely (che gli hanno fatto? Se si trasforma in un buon giocatore possiamo gridare al miracolo), Niang (da solo ha messo in crisi la retroguardia del Real).
Sufficienti Alex, De Jong, Poli e Bertolacci.
De Sciglio fa il compitino, ma onestamente non basta, da lui mi aspetto molto di più.
Cerci, messo nella sua posizione (seconda punta, dove a Torino fece vedere le cose migliori) deve essere più incisivo, per adesso rimandato.
N.B. Noto che Bertolacci viene bocciato a priori, a me dispiace un pò, perché, invece, sto notando un giocatore che si dà da fare ed è spesso in ogni zona del centrocampo a chiudere ed aiutare. Magari non sarà spettacolare ma si sta rivelando un giocatore tattico e utile. Sicuro non è quello che ci fa fare il salto di qualità e non vale 20 mln di euro. Ma avete visto Pepe?!? E quello secondo voi sarebbe considerato uno dei migliori difensori d'Europa?


----------



## kundi (30 Luglio 2015)

Mi sa che abbiamo un gran allenatore, adesso se si aggiunge un Po di qualità potremmo fare un gran campionato.


----------



## Louis Gara (30 Luglio 2015)

TheZio ha scritto:


> Direi bene in generale per personalità, grinta, pressing alto ed alcune manovre di gioco. Dobbiamo migliorare la manovra corale in fase di attacco, non attacchiamo ancora in maniera fluida e con molti uomini.
> Sui singoli bene Antonelli, Suso (fumoso ma almeno tenta giocate importanti e dribbling), Ely (che gli hanno fatto? Se si trasforma in un buon giocatore possiamo gridare al miracolo), Niang (da solo ha messo in crisi la retroguardia del Real).
> Sufficienti Alex, De Jong, Poli e Bertolacci.
> De Sciglio fa il compitino, ma onestamente non basta, da lui mi aspetto molto di più.
> ...



Permettimi, ora al di là dei giudizi sui calciatori, ma Bertolacci cosa starebbe facendo di più rispetto a Poli?


----------



## Dexter (30 Luglio 2015)

yohann ha scritto:


> Quello l'abbiamo perso sembra una bambola...


De Sciglio sembra me il 16 di agosto alle 8 di mattina, dopo un mix di sostanze poco definite e lecite in circolo e 0 ore di sonno. Il problema è che lui sta cosi da un paio di anni 365 giorni su 365. Ricordo un suo derby dove sembrava Roberto Carlos, ma cosa gli è successo? Ha subito un'involuzione pazzesca, mai visto nulla del genere. E' vero, è stato sopravvalutato anche quando era al top della forma, ma ricordo uno dei 3 migliori terzini della A, non era stato pompato a caso.


----------



## corvorossonero (30 Luglio 2015)

per me i migliori sono stati: Niang (bella sorpresa, si dovrebbe puntare su di lui anche come quarto attaccante oppure in prestito, gli manca poco per essere pronto come giocatore), ELy ( sorprendente, sicuro, pulito, forte di testa, puntare su di lui?) Antonelli, rispetto a de sciglio, si rende utile e pericoloso.
SUso rimandato, fa il compitino, ma non mi sembra esaltante, forse ha bisogno di essere spronato, tecnicamente si vede che è forte.
Cerci bidone.
De jong a coprire va bene, ma come regista fa schifo!
Poli nullo.
Bertolacci, rimandato. (secondo me tecnicamente è bravo, e può ancora migliorare, ma deve svegliarsi).
Alex ok, da 6.
De sciglio penoso


----------



## Victorss (30 Luglio 2015)

Dexter ha scritto:


> De Sciglio sembra perennemente sotto metadone. Lo sguardo da cerbiatto che ha appena sentito lo sparo del fucile di un cacciatore...Ha il carattere di un barattolo di maionese.


Ahahahahahahahahaha!! Descrizione perfetta!!


----------



## Danielsan (30 Luglio 2015)

Mi è piaciuto l'atteggiamento di questo primo tempo,forse l'unico neo è Cerci, ma la sensazione è quella di avere un allenatore in panchina che mette in campo una squadra che sa come stare in campo.
Molto bene Ely De Jong De Sciglio Antonelli Niang

Sinceramente non capisco questo accanimento verso De Sciglio,No per piacere , davvero ditemi cosa ha sbagliato.
Non ha sbagliato praticamente niente e da quelle parti giravano Ronaldo e Bale,poi è chiaro che basta guardare la partita per capire che le indicazioni di Miha sono palesi, Antonelli dalla sua parte ha Vazquez e quindi ha piu liberta di spingere. Ma l'unica palla che ha messo in mezzo era un cross come si deve...
Poi se preferite uno con l'atteggiamento iper nervoso e lo sguardo non da cerbiatto ma da psicolabile c'è sempre Ignazio eh..


----------



## kundi (30 Luglio 2015)

Dexter ha scritto:


> De Sciglio sembra me il 16 di agosto alle 8 di mattina, dopo un mix di sostanze poco definite e lecite in circolo e 0 ore di sonno. Il problema è che lui sta cosi da un paio di anni 365 giorni su 365. Ricordo un suo derby dove sembrava Roberto Carlos, ma cosa gli è successo? Ha subito un'involuzione pazzesca, mai visto nulla del genere. E' vero, è stato sopravvalutato anche quando era al top della forma, ma ricordo uno dei 3 migliori terzini della A, non era stato pompato a caso.


Va be Ronaldo non l'ha mai saltato, sembra uno che ha paura di scatenarsi.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (30 Luglio 2015)

Datemi del matto, ma io lascierei perdere Ibra e Romagnoli e con i presunti 100 milioni ancora disponibili
prenderei 3 centrocampisti top:
Vitsel, uno fra Hamsik e Plianic e un mediano con i piedi buoni


----------



## Liuke (30 Luglio 2015)

ooo finalmente dentro montolivo che cambia il centrocampo...del real.


----------



## Doctore (30 Luglio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Permettimi, ora al di là dei giudizi sui calciatori, ma Bertolacci cosa starebbe facendo di più rispetto a Poli?



se fosse costato 10 mil...saremo tutti a dire che bertolacci sta giocando bene...e in effetti sta giocando bene.


----------



## TheZio (30 Luglio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Permettimi, ora al di là dei giudizi sui calciatori, ma Bertolacci cosa starebbe facendo di più rispetto a Poli?



A parte che li ho messi entrambi sufficienti quindi pari 
Comunque io vedo in Bertolacci un Poli più tecnico, utile alla causa con corsa e sacrificio, molto spesso andava a chiudere anche dall'altra parte del campo. Ripeto tecnicamente non è quello che magari ci serviva, ma vedo un giocatore che può dare un buon contributo alla nostra causa.


----------



## Lollo7zar (30 Luglio 2015)

Vabbè ragazzi però qui si passa dalle stelle alle stalle e dalle stalle alle stelle per un non nulla.... a dicembre facemmo un partitone in amichevole col real poi si vide come andò a finire, invece contro il lione tutti a commentare quest'anno arriviamo decimi etc... un po di equilibrio....


----------



## Julian Ross (30 Luglio 2015)

Danielsan ha scritto:


> Mi è piaciuto l'atteggiamento di questo primo tempo,forse l'unico neo è Cerci, ma la sensazione è quella di avere un allenatore in panchina che mette in campo una squadra che sa come stare in campo.
> Molto bene Ely De Jong De Sciglio Antonelli Niang
> 
> Sinceramente non capisco questo accanimento verso De Sciglio,No per piacere , davvero ditemi cosa ha sbagliato.
> ...



De Sciglio ha sbagliato passaggi e stop elementari, non si è mai proposto in avanti, non ha mai tentato una giocata, e ha fatto mille passaggi a Lopez. 

Prestazione totalmente insufficiente per uno che dovrebbe dimostrare di essere ancora un giocatore su cui puntare (secondo me è scarso, da sempre ).


----------



## Louis Gara (30 Luglio 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> se fosse costato 10 mil...saremo tutti a dire che bertolacci sta giocando bene...e in effetti sta giocando bene.





TheZio ha scritto:


> A parte che li ho messi entrambi sufficienti quindi pari
> Comunque io vedo in Bertolacci un Poli più tecnico, utile alla causa con corsa e sacrificio, molto spesso andava a chiudere anche dall'altra parte del campo. Ripeto tecnicamente non è quello che magari ci serviva, ma vedo un giocatore che può dare un buon contributo alla nostra causa.



Io non gli ho visto toccare un pallone, anzi un paio e li ha sbagliati. Poi magari fra un mese si rivela un fenomeno, io parlo della partita di oggi e non ha combinato nulla, così come Poli.
Ripeto, al di là dei giudizi sul calciatore e di quanto è costato.


----------



## Jaqen (30 Luglio 2015)

Comunque Bacca per me è strepitoso. Che acquisto gente


----------



## TheZio (30 Luglio 2015)

Lollo7zar ha scritto:


> Vabbè ragazzi però qui si passa dalle stelle alle stalle e dalle stalle alle stelle per un non nulla.... a dicembre facemmo un partitone in amichevole col real poi si vide come andò a finire, invece contro il lione tutti a commentare quest'anno arriviamo decimi etc... un po di equilibrio....



Beh io ti posso dire per certo che non siamo ai livelli di quella magica squadra di fine dicembre.. Che campioni, che emozioni... W il Milan di dicembre 2014 - Gennaio 2015!! Squadra negli annali del futebol!!


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Luglio 2015)

chi è il 4 ?


----------



## Louis Gara (30 Luglio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> chi è il 4 ?



Jose Mauri


----------



## Jaqen (30 Luglio 2015)

Dai, adesso difendiamo bene e con ordine per cortesia.


----------



## Aron (30 Luglio 2015)

Julian Ross ha scritto:


> De Sciglio ha sbagliato passaggi e stop elementari, non si è mai proposto in avanti, non ha mai tentato una giocata, e ha fatto mille passaggi a Lopez.
> 
> Prestazione totalmente insufficiente per uno che dovrebbe dimostrare di essere ancora un giocatore su cui puntare (secondo me è scarso, da sempre ).



De Sciglio non ha più le energie mentali per giocare nel Milan. Per me gli hanno fatto anche male certi accostamenti al Real.


----------



## Danielsan (30 Luglio 2015)

Julian Ross ha scritto:


> De Sciglio ha sbagliato passaggi e stop elementari, non si è mai proposto in avanti, non ha mai tentato una giocata, e ha fatto mille passaggi a Lopez.
> 
> Prestazione totalmente insufficiente per uno che dovrebbe dimostrare di essere ancora un giocatore su cui puntare (secondo me è scarso, da sempre ).



Il calcio è da sempre materia opinabilissima, quello che penso è che per alcuni giocatori ci sia un accanimento eccessivo,e per altri invece no.

Tutti questi passaggi sbagliati e stop elementari non li ho visti. 
Stiamo comunque giocando col Real , proporsi offensivamente lo fai se la palla la tieni tu per molto, se l'ha fatto meno di Antonelli per me è per indicazioni dell'allenatore..


----------



## Louis Gara (30 Luglio 2015)

De Jong a livelli patetici ora


----------



## Jaqen (30 Luglio 2015)

Zapata


----------



## alcyppa (30 Luglio 2015)

Avercelo uno come Isco


----------



## diavolo (30 Luglio 2015)

Mamma mia Carlosss


----------



## Jaqen (30 Luglio 2015)

Bacca  un Destro da 30 milioni


----------



## alcyppa (30 Luglio 2015)

Bella saetta


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Luglio 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> se fosse costato 10 mil...saremo tutti a dire che bertolacci sta giocando bene...e in effetti sta giocando bene.



Perfettamente d'accordo. Per me è buono, meglio di Poli, ha un repertorio più ampio.


----------



## Doctore (30 Luglio 2015)

mi piace honda


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Luglio 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> mi piace honda



Preferivo Suso.


----------



## Jaqen (30 Luglio 2015)

Montolivo


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Luglio 2015)

Ma che chiusure sta facendo Zapata ?


----------



## Jaqen (30 Luglio 2015)

Bravo Zapata qui


----------



## alcyppa (30 Luglio 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Montolivo



Che porcheria 'sto qua


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (30 Luglio 2015)

Montolivo inguardabile


----------



## yohann (30 Luglio 2015)

Montolivo che tristezza di giocatore...


----------



## Casnop (30 Luglio 2015)

Che mi dite di Mauri, ragazzi? Posizione e come gioca...


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Luglio 2015)

na volta che de sciglio si sveglia non c'è nessuno in mezzo


----------



## Louis Gara (30 Luglio 2015)

Jose Mauri da 200 piste a Poli e Bertolacci, speriamo cresca bene come mezzala


----------



## Doctore (30 Luglio 2015)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Che mi dite di Mauri, ragazzi? Posizione e come gioca...



un po timido


----------



## Jaqen (30 Luglio 2015)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Che mi dite di Mauri, ragazzi? Posizione e come gioca...



Mezz'ala, partito molto timido ma adesso sta iniziando a farsi sentire


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Luglio 2015)

c'ha più visione di gioco bacca che montolivo


----------



## Jaqen (30 Luglio 2015)

Honda è assolutamente inutile, un giocatore scarsissimo.


----------



## Jaqen (30 Luglio 2015)

Ma basta Montolivo.


----------



## Mr. Canà (30 Luglio 2015)

Arrivo ora dall'ufficio per gli ultimi 20 minuti, com'è andata fin'ora?


----------



## Doctore (30 Luglio 2015)

Odddioooo montolivo


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Luglio 2015)

Ma Montolivo c'è o cosa???Ha sbagliato tutti i passaggi continua a regalare palloni


----------



## Danielsan (30 Luglio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> na volta che de sciglio si sveglia non c'è nessuno in mezzo


----------



## alcyppa (30 Luglio 2015)

Ma non potrebbero fare un atto di pietà nei riguardi di Montolivo e lenire le sue sofferenze inibendolo?


----------



## Jaqen (30 Luglio 2015)

È entrato Davidino a sinistra


----------



## markjordan (30 Luglio 2015)

siamo tornati squadra
e basta con ste critiche , ci sono limiti tecnici ma anche cosi' si ritorna a vedere un senso


----------



## koti (30 Luglio 2015)

Bacca come sta giocando?


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Luglio 2015)

Mamma mia che incompetenza il telecronista di Mediaset. Non riconosce i giocatori.


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Luglio 2015)

comunque bacca è fortissimo ... guardate come si pone con il corpo ..


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Luglio 2015)

koti ha scritto:


> Bacca come sta giocando?



Bene dai, nell' 1 vs 1 non ha molti colpi però gioca bene di sponda e negli 1-2.


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Luglio 2015)

koti ha scritto:


> Bacca come sta giocando?



ogni volta che tocca il pallone fa qualcosa..


----------



## alcyppa (30 Luglio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> comunque bacca è fortissimo ... guardate come si pone con il corpo ..



Più che fortissimo, è prestissimo per giudicare, si vede che è abituato a giocare a livelli diversi dai quali siamo ultimamente abituati.


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Luglio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Bene dai, nell' 1 vs 1 non ha molti colpi però gioca bene di sponda e negli 1-2.



a me sembra l'unico in grado di saltare il giocatore .


----------



## Casnop (30 Luglio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> comunque bacca è fortissimo ... guardate come si pone con il corpo ..


Giocatore proprio bello da vedere. L'anno scorso smettevo di vedere il bellissimo Siviglia di Emery per osservare lui. Mai deluso.


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Luglio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> a me sembra l'unico in grado di saltare il giocatore .



Mah non mi pare ce l'abbia letale il dribbling, comunque a parte la tecnica la cosa che mi ha colpito è la cattiveria.


----------



## yohann (30 Luglio 2015)

Non abbiamo un giocatore che sappia verticalizzare 

UNO !


----------



## Jaqen (30 Luglio 2015)

Peccato. Però bravi.


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Luglio 2015)

cosi a pelle.. luigi adriano è na chiavica


----------



## markjordan (30 Luglio 2015)

zio ladrooo


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Luglio 2015)

Ma bisogna segnare questi gol però


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Luglio 2015)

Però segnamo Cristo.


----------



## alcyppa (30 Luglio 2015)

Peccato il tiro, ma bravo Bacca.


----------



## Jaqen (30 Luglio 2015)

Necessitiamo di Ibra vicino a Bacca.


----------



## Mr. Canà (30 Luglio 2015)

Bello scambio Adriano - Bacca. Se penso a quello di Matri - Niang contro l'Inter mi vengono i brividi...


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Luglio 2015)

bacca bravissimo peccato per il miracolo del loro portiere


----------



## mrsmit (30 Luglio 2015)

dai porca miseria.......perbacca


----------



## yohann (30 Luglio 2015)

DeJong sta giocando tutta la partita.


----------



## Jaqen (30 Luglio 2015)

Montolivo è un giocatore che non ha senso


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Luglio 2015)

ma può finire 0-0 o ci sono i calci di rigore ?


----------



## Jaqen (30 Luglio 2015)

Basta Montolivo!!!! Non ne fa una giusta!!!!


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Luglio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> ma può finire 0-0 o ci sono i calci di rigore ?



Rigori. Se vinciamo primo titolo.


----------



## Memories of the Time (30 Luglio 2015)

De Jong in copertura è sempre ottimo
Zapata a marcare fa piangere
Montolivo ha già un piede nella bara


----------



## yohann (30 Luglio 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Montolivo è un giocatore che non ha senso



Tra Cerci nel primo tempo e l'altra capra nel secondo sai che nervoso...


----------



## Mr. Canà (30 Luglio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> ma può finire 0-0 o ci sono i calci di rigore ?



rigori


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Luglio 2015)

Ma basta con sto Montolivo basta


----------



## aleslash (30 Luglio 2015)

Levatelo sto Montolivo


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Luglio 2015)

motolivo lo fa apposta dai


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Luglio 2015)

ma calabria che scherza Carvajal ? o come si scrive ??? hahah che eroe


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Luglio 2015)

Mihajlovic non può far giocare De Jong e Montolivo assieme. Speriamo lo capisca prima dell'inizio del campionato, per il resto non mi interessa molto il risultato finale


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (30 Luglio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> ma calabria che scherza Carvajal ? o come si scrive ??? hahah che eroe



Calabria e' 10 spanne sopra a De Sciglio


----------



## Memories of the Time (30 Luglio 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Mihajlovic non può far giocare Montolivo. Speriamo lo capisca prima dell'inizio del campionato, per il resto non mi interessa molto il risultato finale



Fixed


----------



## markjordan (30 Luglio 2015)

stessi giocatori con pippo eravamo sotto di 4 senza mai aver visto la porta
non dimentichero' mai l'incubo della tourne' americana


----------



## yohann (30 Luglio 2015)

Per quello che vale molto bene la fase difensiva, attenti, concentrati non abbiamo subito quasi niente.


----------



## yohann (30 Luglio 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Mihajlovic non può far giocare De Jong e Montolivo assieme. Speriamo lo capisca prima dell'inizio del campionato, per il resto non mi interessa molto il risultato finale



Ma infatti si accomoderà in panchina il caprone.


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Luglio 2015)

no ma ragazzi ma Clabria è fortissimo :O


----------



## Casnop (30 Luglio 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Mihajlovic non può far giocare De Jong e Montolivo assieme. Speriamo lo capisca prima dell'inizio del campionato, per il resto non mi interessa molto il risultato finale


Né l'uno, né l'altro, secondo me. Al ritorno dalla Cina, Sinisa chiama Galliani...


----------



## Memories of the Time (30 Luglio 2015)

yohann ha scritto:


> Per quello che vale molto bene la fase difensiva, attenti, concentrati non abbiamo subito quasi niente.



Io ho visto un evidente carenza di talento in parte coperta da organizzazione e concentrazione. In alcuni casi è ok (mexes, Paletta), in altri è comunque troppo poco (Zapata)


----------



## diavolo (30 Luglio 2015)

Una palla decente Bacca non l'ha ancora ricevuta


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Luglio 2015)

Montolivo ridicolo


----------



## alcyppa (30 Luglio 2015)

Hahahaha Montolivo


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Luglio 2015)

Ma perché Matri?!


----------



## Memories of the Time (30 Luglio 2015)

Montolivo idolo, è il corrispettivo di Galliani in campo


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (30 Luglio 2015)

Detto che queste amichevoli non hanno nessuna importanza, considerando che l'Inter ne ha presi 3 dal Real e il City 4, sono soddisfatto della prestazione della squadra


----------



## yohann (30 Luglio 2015)

Da oscar il liscio di montolivo 

Dai rescindere il contratto su tanto gli rimane 1 anno è una vergogna...


----------



## Casnop (30 Luglio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> no ma ragazzi ma Clabria è fortissimo :O


Piccoli Philipp Lahm crescono. Cresci e moltiplicati.


----------



## Julian Ross (30 Luglio 2015)

Terribile Honda .

È più lento di Napolitano e non serve a nulla .


----------



## mrsmit (30 Luglio 2015)

montolivo scandaloso.........


----------



## Jaqen (30 Luglio 2015)

Montolivo e Honda (l'ultimo passaggio è da ridere) dannosi, ma non è una novità.
Luiz Adriano non ha fatto nulla.
Benissimo la fase difensiva, non abbiamo subito nessun tiro in porta se non il colpo di testa di Ronaldo.
Bene Bacca.
Idolo Sinisa con Matri.


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Luglio 2015)

prestazione buona abbiamo sofferto gli ultimi minuti perché per far giocare tutti abbiamo dovuto mettere zapata terzino... adesso entra Matri giusto in tempo per sbagliare il rigore


----------



## yohann (30 Luglio 2015)

Montolivo deve andare a giocare con Cerci dai dilettanti tipo al Parma...


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (30 Luglio 2015)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma perché Matri?!



La nostra arma segreta per i rigori  M'immagino se lo sbaglia che figura


----------



## markjordan (30 Luglio 2015)

ai rigori si perde loro hanno troppa tecnica


----------



## Louis Gara (30 Luglio 2015)

Matri ahahahahahhaha


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Luglio 2015)

Grande fa entrare Matri per fargli sbagliare il rigore  se sbagliano Luiz e Bacca già mi aspetto di vederli bollati come pacchi  .


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Luglio 2015)

MATRI ahhahaha se non tira i rigori ha giocato 2 secondi  Sinisa ahahhaha


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Luglio 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> La nostra arma segreta per i rigori  M'immagino se lo sbaglia che figura



Sbaglierà sicuramente.


----------



## mrsmit (30 Luglio 2015)

Ma matri sarà il rigorista titolare.......


----------



## admin (30 Luglio 2015)

Non l'ho vista ma il risultato nei 90 minuti è fantastico. Bravo Sinisa, fino ad ora.


----------



## Louis Gara (30 Luglio 2015)

*Milan 0 - 0 Real Madrid fine 2° Tempo. Si va ai rigori*


----------



## Casnop (30 Luglio 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Montolivo e Honda (l'ultimo passaggio è da ridere) dannosi, ma non è una novità.
> Luiz Adriano non ha fatto nulla.
> Benissimo la fase difensiva, non abbiamo subito nessun tiro in porta se non il colpo di testa di Ronaldo.
> Bene Bacca.
> Idolo Sinisa con Matri.



È quello che voleva sentire Sinisa. Almeno le fondamenta non sono marce. Ora toccherà tirare su il grattacielo. Tempo al tempo.


----------



## MarcoMilan88 (30 Luglio 2015)

Curioso di vedere Donnarumma come se la cava con i rigori, per il resto ho visto solo qualche spezzone della partita e, per quanto queste amichevoli valgono meno di zero, almeno si vede una squadra messa in campo con un senso logico


----------



## Jaqen (30 Luglio 2015)

Donnarumma ha 16 anni


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Non l'ho vista ma il risultato nei 90 minuti è fantastico. Bravo Sinisa, fino ad ora.



loro giocavano in ciabatte ma onestamente si è visto qualcosa di buono... adesso rigori che non contano nulla


----------



## Danielsan (30 Luglio 2015)

Matri il freddo..


----------



## Jaqen (30 Luglio 2015)

1-1


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Luglio 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Donnarumma ha 16 anni


----------



## Jaqen (30 Luglio 2015)

Gol Marcelo 2-1


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Luglio 2015)

non scrivete il risultato che io lo vedo dopo di voi


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Luglio 2015)

Ma sto Donnarumma chi diamine è?


----------



## Jaqen (30 Luglio 2015)

Gol Matri 2-2


----------



## aleslash (30 Luglio 2015)

Matri like a boss


----------



## sanguegranata (30 Luglio 2015)

scusate se mi permetto da avversario per cui neutrale. a me sembra proprio un bel milan invece
forse dimenticate che non state giocando contro il fanfulla


----------



## Casnop (30 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Non l'ho vista ma il risultato nei 90 minuti è fantastico. Bravo Sinisa, fino ad ora.


E questo era un Real fresco e motivato, non quello post mondiale di dicembre. Bene. Se con il Bayern di quest'anno la falsariga è la stessa, abbiamo tre indizi. Per la signora Christie, la prova.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (30 Luglio 2015)

Gol del Mitra  Adesso e' incedibile


----------



## alcyppa (30 Luglio 2015)

Matri uccide


----------



## Jaqen (30 Luglio 2015)

Gol Casimiro 3-2


----------



## Jaqen (30 Luglio 2015)

Bacca Fuori 3-2


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Luglio 2015)

Mister 30 mln


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (30 Luglio 2015)

Errore di Bacca


----------



## Louis Gara (30 Luglio 2015)

Insomma, mi sa che Donnarumma deve lavorare un po' sull'intuizione


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Luglio 2015)

Me lo sentivo, non so perchè. Peccato.


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Luglio 2015)

Eccola la il pacco Bacca  rigori che valgono quello che valgono.


----------



## Jaqen (30 Luglio 2015)

Gol Sergio Ramos 4-2


----------



## Casnop (30 Luglio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma sto Donnarumma chi diamine è?


Il futuro portiere della Nazionale italiana di calcio. L'hanno chiamato Gianluigi apposta.


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Luglio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Mister 30 mln



Ehh va beh capirai 1 rigore in una partita che conta 0 ,non possiamo bollarlo già ora altrimenti siamo freschi.


----------



## yohann (30 Luglio 2015)

Bacca ha preso il palo?
Non ho visto bene con il streaming


----------



## mrsmit (30 Luglio 2015)

perbacco di nuovo......


----------



## Jaqen (30 Luglio 2015)

Gol Honda 4-3 palla lenta come lui


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Luglio 2015)

Honda rigore da flebo.


----------



## Jaqen (30 Luglio 2015)

Donnarumma  ecco chi è!!!!


----------



## alcyppa (30 Luglio 2015)

Che rigoraccio Kroos


----------



## mrsmit (30 Luglio 2015)

grande Donnarumma


----------



## Jaqen (30 Luglio 2015)

Gol Luiz 4-4 si va ad oltranza


----------



## Julian Ross (30 Luglio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Mister 30 mln



Eh sì...è giusto valutare un giocatore da un rigore sbagliato in amichevole.
Ma per piacere...


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Luglio 2015)

Grazie Bacca..potevamo vincere la Champions cinese


----------



## Jaqen (30 Luglio 2015)

Gol Carvajal 5-4


----------



## Jaqen (30 Luglio 2015)

Gol Tontolivo 5-5


----------



## Jaqen (30 Luglio 2015)

Gol Macho 6-5


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Luglio 2015)

Zapata. E' finita.


----------



## Jaqen (30 Luglio 2015)

Gol Zapata 6-6


----------



## TheZio (30 Luglio 2015)

Tralasciando i rigori, dico che il secondo tempo, con i giocatori non in piena forma (e sottolineo perché chi per coppa America chi per infortuni non hanno svolto l'intera preparazione e bastava vedere la differenza tra la corsa sciolta di Honda e quella degli altri) abbiamo sofferto di più, Real più tonico e grintoso, noi cmq abbiamo rischiato anche di segnare e questo fa ben sperare. Manca anche nel secondo tempo una manovra d'attacco fluida. Il duo di difesa Zapata-Mexes non sa far ripartire l'azione.
Bene Mauri, anche se ha rischiato un erroraccio facendo un cambio di gioco rischioso intercettato, poi però si è rifatto sbrogliando l'azione del Real.
Un pò imballati Adriano e Bacca.
Donnarumma che a 16 anni che para un rigore a Kroos. Complimentoni!


----------



## Jaqen (30 Luglio 2015)

Gol Ceriqualcosa 7-6


----------



## MarcoMilan88 (30 Luglio 2015)

Non finiranno mai questi rigori!


----------



## Jaqen (30 Luglio 2015)

Gol Mauri 7-7


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Luglio 2015)

Portieri osceni comunque


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Luglio 2015)

adesso mi è saltato il collegamento.. maledetti !!!


----------



## Jaqen (30 Luglio 2015)

Gol Isco 8-7


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Luglio 2015)

ora sbagliamo .. chi tira ?


----------



## Victorss (30 Luglio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> adesso mi è saltato il collegamento.. maledetti !!!



A me all inizio dei rigori ahAhahah


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Luglio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Portieri osceni comunque



Ha imparato da Abbiati.

Vabbè è talmente giovane...


----------



## Jaqen (30 Luglio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Portieri osceni comunque



Ha 16 anni!! Dai!

Gol Calabria 8-8


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Luglio 2015)

Tanto vale giocare a porta vuota


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Luglio 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Ha 16 anni!! Dai!
> 
> Gol Calabria 8-8



ha segnato calabria  ..


----------



## Jaqen (30 Luglio 2015)

Gol Jesè 9-8


----------



## mrsmit (30 Luglio 2015)

Bravo Davidino Calabria


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Luglio 2015)

yohann ha scritto:


> Bacca ha preso il palo?
> Non ho visto bene con il streaming



No ha sfiorato il palo .


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Luglio 2015)

Perché non si butta Donnarumma?


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Luglio 2015)

Palettone mio.


----------



## Jaqen (30 Luglio 2015)

Gol palettone 9-9


----------



## Doctore (30 Luglio 2015)

son tirati bene i rigori dai


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Luglio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Palettone mio.



eccallà


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Luglio 2015)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Perché non si butta Donnarumma?



Boh, secondo me vuole aspettare che parte il tiro, ma così è impossibile.


----------



## MarcoMilan88 (30 Luglio 2015)

Matri è l'ultima scelta pure tra i rigoristi!


----------



## Louis Gara (30 Luglio 2015)

Ma a Donnarumma glielo dicono che deve tuffarsi? lol


----------



## Victorss (30 Luglio 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Gol palettone 9-9



Ahahahah fanno 20 a 20


----------



## Louis Gara (30 Luglio 2015)

MarcoMilan88 ha scritto:


> Matri è l'ultima scelta pure tra i rigoristi!



Matri ha già tirato


----------



## Jaqen (30 Luglio 2015)

Gol Casilia 10-9


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Luglio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Boh, secondo me vuole aspettare che parte il tiro, ma così è impossibile.



se giochi al parco puoi farlo contro il real no


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Luglio 2015)

Che palle


----------



## pazzomania (30 Luglio 2015)

Sto cunsumando il tasto F5 !!!!!


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Luglio 2015)

ora lo sbaglia donnarumma lo tira lui ?


----------



## Jaqen (30 Luglio 2015)

Sbaglia il sedicenne, e via, diamogli dello scarso. Questo è il futuro.


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Luglio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> ora lo sbaglia donnarumma lo tira lui ?



Yep, ha sbagliato. Peccato.


----------



## MarcoMilan88 (30 Luglio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Matri ha già tirato



Non mi ero accorto!


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Luglio 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Sbaglia il sedicenne, e via, diamogli dello scarso. Questo è il futuro.



Già che entrato al posto di Abbiati è una vittoria.


----------



## mrsmit (30 Luglio 2015)

mi spiace per Donnarumma


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Luglio 2015)

donnarumma


----------



## Kaw (30 Luglio 2015)

E vabbè, fotte nulla dei rigorini...
Si deve valutare la partita, e secondo me non abbiamo fatto male.


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Luglio 2015)

ma è finita ?


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Luglio 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Secondo me perdiamo, ma non faremo una figuraccia...



cvd


----------



## Polis (30 Luglio 2015)

Donnarumma EROE. Bacca, cosa sbagli?


----------



## Mr. Canà (30 Luglio 2015)

Bene tutto, abbiamo scoperto anche che abbiamo parecchia gente che sa tirare i rigori.


----------



## Jaqen (30 Luglio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> ma è finita ?



Sì, non vedo l'ora di leggere di quanto è scarso Donnarumma adesso. Ha 16 anni per Dio!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Luglio 2015)

Bene dai, c'è chi ne ha prese 3 dal Real.


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Luglio 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Sì, non vedo l'ora di leggere di quanto è scarso Donnarumma adesso. Ha 16 anni per Dio!



Che colpe ha Donnarumma? Non penso si possa essere così stupidi da poter affermare che sia scarso solo per un'amichevole estiva. L'unico rimprovero può riguardare il fatto che ad un certo punto dei rigori non so perché ha deciso di non buttarsi più, ma niente di eclatante.


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Luglio 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Sì, non vedo l'ora di leggere di quanto è scarso Donnarumma adesso. Ha 16 anni per Dio!



lasciamolo crescere, un fenomeno per ora non è... abbiati qualche rigore lo avrebbe parato
comunque il risultato non conta oggi.


----------



## Lambro (30 Luglio 2015)

Buona partita, ma rimangono i soliti problemi, il nostro centrocampo è troppo poco tecnico, appena viene pressato va in difficolta', nel secondo tempo il real ha alzato il pressing (nullo o quasi nel primo tempo) e ha creato qualche problema.
C'è da dire che non c'era bertolacci, uno che la palla la difende bene.

Io punterei su Ely, altro che Romagnoli, i 30 mln li andrei a spendere per un centrocampista di alto spessore.

Ibra non viene imho, le dichiarazioni sono troppo pro psg e sta' giocando (e segnando) tutte le amichevoli, non sono segnali di uno che è in procinto di andarsene.

Puntiamo su Witsel o su qualche altro nome di spessore, perchè non cercare Isco, 40 mln e ti compri un fenomeno.


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Luglio 2015)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> L'unico rimprovero può riguardare il fatto che ad un certo punto dei rigori non so perché ha deciso di non buttarsi più, ma niente di eclatante.



è andato un po' nel pallone quando ha visto che si buttava sempre dalla stessa parte ma non gliela tiravano più lì... ma ci sta...


----------



## kundi (30 Luglio 2015)

Io ho visto buone cose, bravo miha, continuiamo così, siamo andati un Po in difficoltà alla fine perché non ce un centrocampista che sa cosa fare con la palla tra i piedi, luiz e bacca sono 2 iene in attesa dell'errore dell' avversario.


----------



## Jaqen (30 Luglio 2015)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Che colpe ha Donnarumma? Non penso si possa essere così stupidi da poter affermare che sia scarso solo per un'amichevole estiva. L'unico rimprovero può riguardare il fatto che ad un certo punto dei rigori non so perché ha deciso di non buttarsi più, ma niente di eclatante.


Ma che poi, a 16 anni non insegnano ancora a parare rigori. Ci vuole sopratutto molta esperienza


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Luglio 2015)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Io punterei su Ely, altro che Romagnoli, i 30 mln li andrei a spendere per un centrocampista di alto spessore.
> 
> Ibra non viene imho, le dichiarazioni sono troppo pro psg e sta' giocando (e segnando) tutte le amichevoli, non sono segnali di uno che è in procinto di andarsene.
> 
> Puntiamo su Witsel o su qualche altro nome di spessore, perchè non cercare Isco, 40 mln e ti compri un fenomeno.



guarda caso piuttosto che parlare della partita si parla di mercato, ci sono 10000 altre discussioni per tutto ciò


----------



## Danielsan (30 Luglio 2015)

Tutto sommato una partita giocata con la giusta mentalità e intensità speriamo sia un punto di partenza!


----------



## Casnop (30 Luglio 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Sì, non vedo l'ora di leggere di quanto è scarso Donnarumma adesso. Ha 16 anni per Dio!


Gianluigi 'Buffon' Donnarumma è il motivo del lungo contratto fatto a Diego Lopez lo scorso anno. Il futuro portiere titolare del Milan, che para un rigore al campione del Mondo Toni Kroos a sedici anni appena compiuti. Cosa c'è da dire? Solo bravo.


----------



## Doctore (30 Luglio 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Bene dai, c'è chi ne ha prese 3 dal Real.



qualcuno dirà che con noi giocavano i ragazzini del real


----------



## Dany20 (30 Luglio 2015)

Buona prova. Non importa averla persa. Ho visto cose buone. Abbiamo fatto meglio del City e dell'Inter. Manca ancora un centrocampista di spessore e un difensore. Ibra ci servirebbe come il pane ma l'attacco è l'ultimo dei problemi. Complimenti a Sinisa. Con Inzaghi avremmo preso una manita.


----------



## MissRossonera (30 Luglio 2015)

Da quel che leggo abbiamo comunque bene o male tenuto testa al Real,e perdere 10-9 dopo 90 minuti finiti 0-0 è comunque un'ottima cosa. Bene così,dai,l'importante è che si inizi a vedere una squadra,credo che il mister stia lavorando bene.


----------



## de sica (30 Luglio 2015)

Se a questa squadra venissero aggregati romagnoli, un gran centrocampista e ibra, potremmo veramente dire la nostra


----------



## J&B (30 Luglio 2015)

Se veramente arriveranno Romagnoli,Witsel e Ibra,ci divertiremo.


----------



## neversayconte (30 Luglio 2015)

quindi #siamoapostocosì
nessun altro acquisto


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Luglio 2015)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Buona prova. Non importa averla persa. Ho visto cose buone. Abbiamo fatto meglio del City e dell'Inter. Manca ancora un centrocampista di spessore e un difensore. Ibra ci servirebbe come il pane ma l'attacco è l'ultimo dei problemi. Complimenti a Sinisa. Con Inzaghi avremmo preso una manita.



veramente con Inzaghi abbiamo vinto
e Ibra è l'unica cosa che serve


----------



## admin (30 Luglio 2015)

Bene, benissimo. Bravo Sinisa. Continua così.


----------



## Brain84 (30 Luglio 2015)

Ottima partita, la mano di Sinisa si vede già. Molto ordinati i nostri in campo. Perdere ai rigori contro il Real è un ottimo risultato.


----------



## Chrissonero (30 Luglio 2015)

Dopo in**r e Real posso dire:

1. spiritu e mentalità ok, c'e un lidere dietro.. magari con un Zlatan in piu sul campo
2. tatticamente c'e il nodo centrocampo, De Jong e un Poli o jn Nocerino non possono mai pero mai giocare insieme sopratutto contro squadre che si chiudono
3. tecnicamente e chiaro si manca Romagnoli e un centrocampista con personalita e piedi buoni, senza questo da nessuna parte, credo non scopro niente..


----------



## Chrissonero (30 Luglio 2015)

Sulla gara di oggi sono impressionato da Ely sopratutto per la sua personalita, De Sciglio e Poli ni, Bertolacci in crescita, De Jong il solito, Antonelli e Niang i migliori, Suso troppo intermitente, malissimo Cerci


----------



## BELOUFA (30 Luglio 2015)

Romagnoli e 2 centrocampisti....

Ma faranno Romagnoli e forse Ibra.....il centro il 31 se hanno l'opportunità arriverà qualcuno dal mercato italiano, secondo me.


----------



## Memories of the Time (30 Luglio 2015)

Comunque, in quale dimensione alternativa perdere (ad esempio) per 1-0 per un'invenzione a caso di uno dei fuoriclasse del Real Madrid avrebbe nociuto alla squadra?
Ancora, in quale dimensione un'eventuale 1-0 per un altro gol tipo quello di Mexes contro l'Inter avrebbe giovato alla squadra? 

Nessuna. Con la dirigenza che abbiamo perdere per 4-0 entrambe le partite sarebbe stato meglio per la stagione del Milan, sicuramente più di vincerle per exploit dei singoli. 
Forse si ha la memoria corta e non ci si ricorda di tutte le amichevoli vinte in estate che Galliani ha usato come scusa...


----------



## tifoso evorutto (30 Luglio 2015)

Memories of the Time ha scritto:


> Comunque, in quale dimensione alternativa perdere (ad esempio) per 1-0 per un'invenzione a caso di uno dei fuoriclasse del Real Madrid avrebbe nociuto alla squadra?
> Ancora, in quale dimensione un'eventuale 1-0 per un altro gol tipo quello di Mexes contro l'Inter avrebbe giovato alla squadra?
> 
> Nessuna. Con la dirigenza che abbiamo perdere per 4-0 entrambe le partite sarebbe stato meglio per la stagione del Milan, sicuramente più di vincerle per exploit dei singoli.
> Forse si ha la memoria corta e non ci si ricorda di tutte le amichevoli vinte in estate che Galliani ha usato come scusa...



questo non penso che sia lo spirito giusto, lo trovo estremamente noioso,

è calcio d'agosto che non conta nulla ma abbiamo disputato 4 partite sufficientemente, abbiamo vinto il derby e pareggiato meritatamente con il Real,

Giudicheremo la squadra man mano in base alle prestazione, al momento è una stagione nuova per cui si parte da zero, non contano nulla ne le passate stagioni in cui abbiamo fatto pena ne quelle in cui abbiamo vinto le champions.


----------



## aleslash (30 Luglio 2015)

Memories of the Time ha scritto:


> Comunque, in quale dimensione alternativa perdere (ad esempio) per 1-0 per un'invenzione a caso di uno dei fuoriclasse del Real Madrid avrebbe nociuto alla squadra?
> Ancora, in quale dimensione un'eventuale 1-0 per un altro gol tipo quello di Mexes contro l'Inter avrebbe giovato alla squadra?
> 
> Nessuna. Con la dirigenza che abbiamo perdere per 4-0 entrambe le partite sarebbe stato meglio per la stagione del Milan, sicuramente più di vincerle per exploit dei singoli.
> Forse si ha la memoria corta e non ci si ricorda di tutte le amichevoli vinte in estate che Galliani ha usato come scusa...



ma lo capite che quest'anno ci sono i soldi? soldi da usare per il mercato, è inutile che continuate a dire queste cose, se serve qualcosa(e serve), mihajlovic lo chiederà e sarà accontentato


----------



## Doctore (30 Luglio 2015)

Memories of the Time ha scritto:


> Comunque, in quale dimensione alternativa perdere (ad esempio) per 1-0 per un'invenzione a caso di uno dei fuoriclasse del Real Madrid avrebbe nociuto alla squadra?
> Ancora, in quale dimensione un'eventuale 1-0 per un altro gol tipo quello di Mexes contro l'Inter avrebbe giovato alla squadra?
> 
> Nessuna. Con la dirigenza che abbiamo perdere per 4-0 entrambe le partite sarebbe stato meglio per la stagione del Milan, sicuramente più di vincerle per exploit dei singoli.
> Forse si ha la memoria corta e non ci si ricorda di tutte le amichevoli vinte in estate che Galliani ha usato come scusa...



sono anni che facciamo figure barbine in estate e in campionato e non è cambiato nulla.
Se la società non vuole comprare non ci sono azzi...era successo con allegri ed è successo con inzaghi.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (30 Luglio 2015)

Ho sentito molti commenti positivi su questa partita, non l'ho vista ma spero sia davvero così.


----------



## Aron (30 Luglio 2015)

Memories of the Time ha scritto:


> Comunque, in quale dimensione alternativa perdere (ad esempio) per 1-0 per un'invenzione a caso di uno dei fuoriclasse del Real Madrid avrebbe nociuto alla squadra?
> Ancora, in quale dimensione un'eventuale 1-0 per un altro gol tipo quello di Mexes contro l'Inter avrebbe giovato alla squadra?
> 
> Nessuna. Con la dirigenza che abbiamo perdere per 4-0 entrambe le partite sarebbe stato meglio per la stagione del Milan, sicuramente più di vincerle per exploit dei singoli.
> Forse si ha la memoria corta e non ci si ricorda di tutte le amichevoli vinte in estate che Galliani ha usato come scusa...



Se perdevamo male era peggio.

Abbiamo visto quello che speravamo e quello che sapevamo.
Quello che speravamo è l'atteggiamento giusto in campo, che infatti abbiamo visto, così come la bontà di certi giocatori.
Quello che sapevamo è che c'è gente come Montolivo, De Jong e (soprattutto) De Sciglio che non hanno più le carte per avere un posto da titolare in questo Milan. 
Ma non c'è neanche da stupirsene. Pure per un fuoriclasse sarebbe difficile trovare le motivazioni giuste dopo tre anni difficili. Figuriamoci per quei tre.


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Luglio 2015)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Ho sentito molti commenti positivi su questa partita, non l'ho vista ma spero sia davvero così.



Sì. C'è da dire, non per fare il guastafeste, che ovviamente non è il Real delle partite ufficiali, e che noi ci tenevamo di più. Le amichevoli hanno un peso tutto loro.


----------



## bmb (30 Luglio 2015)

Aspetto il Bayern Monaco per giudicare. Tourneé troppo positiva per non esserci di mezzo qualche intrallazzo mediatico. Proprio a cavallo dell'acquisizione di Bee, andiamo in Cina e facciamo un figurone. Ma dai!


----------



## Memories of the Time (30 Luglio 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Se perdevamo male era peggio.
> 
> Abbiamo visto quello che speravamo e quello che sapevamo.
> Quello che speravamo è l'atteggiamento giusto in campo, che infatti abbiamo visto, così come la bontà di certi giocatori.
> Quello che sapevamo è che c'è gente come Montolivo, De Jong e (soprattutto) De Sciglio che non hanno più le carte per avere un posto da titolare in questo Milan.


A parte che De Jong ha giocato tutti e 90 i minuti ed è stato ottimo anche oggi, basta non aspettarsi che sia lui a verticalizzare (anche se è stato l'unico a provarci, negli ultimi 20 minuti) o a impostare il gioco.
E che ce frega di sapere che Montolivo e De Sciglio non hanno le carte per un posto da titolare, se comunque giocheranno perché non arriverà nessuno (nel caso)?


----------



## Aron (30 Luglio 2015)

Comunque...Sarà solo un'amichevole...Sarà solo calcio d'estate...Ma io a vedere che l'interdogbia è stata presa a piallate dal Real, mentre noi abbiamo fatto una buona figura sia come gioco sia come risultato, ci godo abbastanza. 

C'è chi pensa che Mancini contro di noi non abbia voluto schierare i migliori perchè si sarebbe irritato tantissimo al pensiero di perdere contro Mihajlovic usando i titolari. Bene, con questo amichevole adesso riprenderà il confronto Mancini-Mihajlovic.


----------



## Aron (30 Luglio 2015)

Memories of the Time ha scritto:


> A parte che De Jong ha giocato tutti e 90 i minuti ed è stato ottimo anche oggi, basta non aspettarsi che sia lui a verticalizzare (anche se è stato l'unico a provarci, negli ultimi 20 minuti) o a impostare il gioco.
> E che ce frega di sapere che Montolivo e De Sciglio non hanno le carte per un posto da titolare, se comunque giocheranno perché non arriverà nessuno (nel caso)?



E' il solito De Jong, per quanto mi riguarda. Nullo in fase offensiva, utile in fase difensiva, ma anche in questo ruolo c'è di meglio (se arriva Witsel, si vedrà molto di più la differenza tra uno discreto come De Jong e uno più bravo). 
Ma probabilmente è anche una questione di preferenze personali. C'è chi ci vede nelle prestazioni di De Jong un bicchiere mezzo pieno, chi invece uno mezzo vuoto. Ma è un bicchiere che resta comunque riempito a metà.

Montolivo è molto stimato da Galliani e Berlusconi. Peggio gioca, e più è possibile che venga relegato come panchinaro o addirittura ceduto, favorendo le richieste di Mihajlovic (Witsel+regista).
Su De Sciglio, ci sono tifosi convinti che possa ancora tornare ai fasti degli esordi. Queste amichevoli stanno dimostrando il contrario, e renderanno meno amara a questi tifosi la sua eventuale quanto probabile cessione (temporanea o definitiva).


----------



## Victorss (30 Luglio 2015)

Ottimi: Rodrigo Ely, Bacca, Niang
Buoni: Luiz Adriano, Mauri, Suso, Mexes , Zapata,Antonelli, Honda, De jong
Sufficientialetta, Bertolacci, Calabria
Insufficienti: De Sciglio
Scandalosi: MONTOLIVO..penso che abbia sbagliato praticamnete tutti i palloni che ha toccato..pazzesco..pure i passaggi di 1 metro sbagliava


----------



## dyablo65 (30 Luglio 2015)

comunque alla fine ci manca sempre chi riesce a verticalizzare ..... siamo proprio sicuri che ci manchi ibra e che risolva tutti i problemi ?

ibra lo farei giocare anche a 50 anni ma ora come ora ci manca uno come rui costa....

romagnoli 30 milioni... e se ci teniamo ely e lo facciamo crescere , magari con quei soldi risparmiati compriamo qualcuno di utile


----------



## Memories of the Time (30 Luglio 2015)

Ad oggi comprerei tutta la vita Witsel+Regista che Wistel+Romagnoli


----------



## Fabregas (30 Luglio 2015)

Memories of the Time ha scritto:


> Ad oggi comprerei tutta la vita Witsel+Regista che Wistel+Romagnoli



Quoto
Per il solo campionato la nostra difesa non fa così schifo. 

I problemi sono a centrocampo: se non si fa filtro, se non si sa verticalizzare, se non si sanno dettare i tempi andiamo poco lontano. La difesa sarebbe messa sotto scacco di continuo, di conseguenza l'errore o la giocata diventano sempre più probabili. 

Subire solo 5 tiri in porta è diverso che subirne 15.


----------



## Dumbaghi (31 Luglio 2015)

Sono davvero contento.


----------



## Louis Gara (31 Luglio 2015)

Bene: Niang (però deve segnare), Ely, Mauri, Bacca (però deve segnare 2.0), Antonelli (però deve imparare a crossare), Alex
Da rivedere: L. Adriano, De Jong, De Sciglio, Suso
Male: Cerci, Bertolacci, Poli, Montolivo


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (1 Agosto 2015)

bmb ha scritto:


> Aspetto il Bayern Monaco per giudicare. Tourneé troppo positiva per non esserci di mezzo qualche intrallazzo mediatico. Proprio a cavallo dell'acquisizione di Bee, andiamo in Cina e facciamo un figurone. Ma dai!



Gombloddo


----------

